# Shipping containers for storage



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Universal shipping containers that bring all the cheap crap around the world. You see them on container ships, rail cars and trucks. They are for sale around here, I thought they might be good for a few things; horse manure storage if you can get your loader in and out, localized storage of small square bales by various hay feeders, etc....

Is anybody using these? If so, what do you use them for? How do they work? What did you have to pay to own one? What sizes are they? What kind of shape are they in? Why do they sell them? How did the delivery go? What do you have them sitting on?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Dolphin, I use these type of shipping containers all the time Although I rent a few, I own most of mine. I use them for storage in my construction business. I also have 4 set up as offices for long term jobs(more than 18 months). They sell various sizes but I mostly buy 20 and 40 footers. I pay $2500 for the 40's and 2-2300 for the shorties. The biggest problem is getting someone to move them. You have to have a steel deck trailer with a winch. They will tear up an aluminum body. You need to look at them carefully if you buy and look for any obvious damage. The floors need to be in good shape. I did use some for hay and straw storage and they work great but you can't put that many bales in the 40' ones. Mike


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Pretty popular down here and you see ads in the papers including delivery with the type of truck Nevada Hayman mentioned. One guy was on uneven ground and built a level concrete platform for it to rest on.

I have seen at least two instances of where 2 are purchased and they are set about 20 or so feet apart...distance really is up to you and your roof supports (trusses) and they form the sides of a barn or parking garage. Could be really handy putting a shop in one and use the other for storage.

In rural areas they make nice secure storage for people who live in town and don't get out very often.

That's all the info I have on them.

Mark


----------

